# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Boogie-surfen

## Gast

Hi an euch alle,
also ich surf ja jetzt schon ne Weile,aber von "Boogie-Surfen" hab ich noch nie was gehrt.
Was ist das ?
Angeblich kann man das im Pro-Center von Ren Egli auf Fuerte machen...

Fnd ich echt cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen wrdet,
Aloha,anne

----------


## Thorsten

das ist body surfing.
du hast ein kleines, annhernd rechteckiges board, auf dem du auf dem bauch liegst. und dann eben die wellen runterfhrst.

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Boogie Surfen hat leider nichts mit Body-Surfen zu tun,Thorsten.Body -Surfen nennt mann das Wellenabreiten wo als einziges Hilfsmittel der eigene Krper genommen wird.Boogie -Surfen oder viel besser Boogie Borden ist nach dem Erfinder des ersten Boogieboard Morey Boogie (USA) benannt und wir mit einem-wie schon von Thorsten beschrieben-rechteckigen vorne leicht aufgebogenen Schaumstoffboard gemacht.Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Boards in allen Preisklassen.Boogie Boarding macht irre viel spass sowohl fr Anfnger als auch fr Fortgeschrittene und kann bei nahezu allen Bedingungen ausgebt werden(Voraussetzung natrlich das Wellen sind)Nahezu jede Surfstation wo auch Welle ist hat fr ihre Surfer fr Windlose Tage so ein Board im Angebot.Probier es aus,es macht echt spass und hilft Dir Dein Timing in der Welle zu verbessern.Aloha und Hangloose

----------


## Thorsten

sorry, dachte immer, das wre das gleiche.
body surfing hab ich noch nie gesehen.

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Auf Hawaii gibt es sogar eigene Wettbewerbe im Bodysurfen.Muss recht geil sein in so groen Wellen ohne Board rummzuschwimmen.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Vielen Dank an euch zwei, jetzt klrt sich so manches Rtsel auf :-)

Aloha, Anne

----------


## Gast

Hi!
Vielleicht kannst du hier noch einen besseren Eindruck gewinnen:
www.netbb.com

----------


## Thorsten

auf der website haben die aber alle boogie boards (zumindest auf den bildern, die ich mir angeschaut habe).
da sind die begriffe boogie und body boarden doch etwas vermischt, oder?

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

ja - body-boarden. aber nicht body-surfen. da ist ein weltweiter unterschied. wo jetzt der unterschied zwischen body- und boogie-boarden ist weiss ich auch nicht. vielleicht ist das eine ohne flossen? vielleicht knnen wir das hier auch noch klren. und warum sie immer in horden auftreten. und nach wieviel mal reindroppen man sie berfahren darf.

----------


## Gast

hm, wie war das jetzt nochmal ??
Auf der Website ist das doch eindeutig "bodyboarden" steht ja auch berall.
Aber boogie-surfen ist ja was anderes wie bodyboarden und ich wollt ja wissen was boogie-surfen ist.
Also: Kennt irgendjemand neSite vom man jemanden boogie-surfen sieht ??

Anne

----------


## Gast

welche Web site meinst Du berhaupt,Rene Egli? und dann wo???
Also boogie-surfen kann nur eine Wortschpfung sein von jemanden der keinen Plan hat!Ansonsten ist es so wie wir es Dir erklrt haben!!Aloha

----------


## Gast

Das ist eine Boogie Boarder Seite. Boodji ist eine Location wo wann entweder Boogie Boarden oder Body Surfen kann. Glaube das alles andere nur irgendwelche Irrungen in der Wortwahl sind. Beschreibung von o.g sind schon abgegeben worden.

----------


## Gast

boogie-surfen, boogie-boarden, bodyboarden ist alles das gleiche. am hufigsten nennt man es "bodyboarden" (ist auch offizieller name). ab und zu wird es auch bodysurfen genannt, obwohl man unter bodysurfen versteht, dass man tatschlich ohne brett nur mit dem krper wellen abreitet. ich habe es mal in einem film der "nuit de le glisse" -reihe gesehen. also die sportart mit brett nennt man "bodyboarden" und ohne brett "bodysurfen". die anderen name sind alles irgendwelche inoffizielle bezeichnungen, meisst von leuten, die nicht viel davon verstehen.

----------


## Gast

@naish the hero: Ich hab von der Site gesprochen die Birch hier reingeschrieben hat und nicht von irgendeiner Rene Egli-Site.
Den Begriff Boogie-Surfen hab ich irgendwo gelesen , keine Ahnung wo, wahrscheinlich in dieser Brigitte Young Miss.:-)


Hang Loose

----------


## Gast

@ anne ich dachte weil Du vom Pro center gesprochen hast,das Du auch auf seiner Internet site warst-Sorry!! Aber ich hoffe wir konnten Dir trotzdem weiterhelfen.Aloha

----------

